# the barbarian diaries begin...



## thebarbarianway (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi muscle geeks 

I m new to this forum.  Lee has helped me out in my muscle building journey.   i believe he's used my testimonial for his program design service on his site somewhere...

Long story short...I've competed in a few fitness model shows (won my most recent one) and am thinking of doing a bodybuilding show next year...i still consider myself a skinny guy... 

i was going to do an online journal but thought a blog would be easier...check it out if your interested...the headline should capture your attention...and the stories are fairly entertaining (I think)...if you have time to read them... 

http://skinnyguysecrets.blogspot.com/ 

i would love to get your feedback...feel free to post here or on the blog site...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2005)

who is Lee?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2005)

min0?


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 30, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> min0?


 Haha, somehow I doubt it...


----------



## thebarbarianway (Dec 2, 2005)

sorry dudes.  i 'll confess.   i thought i was in the www.leehayward.com message board...my careless mistake.  oh well.    

feel free to check out barbarian diaries...it's my training diary to the world fitness model championships next spring...

http://skinnyguysecrets.blogspot.com/


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 2, 2005)

thebarbarianway said:
			
		

> sorry dudes.  i 'll confess. *  i thought i was in the www.leehayward.com message board...my careless mistake*.  oh well.
> 
> feel free to check out barbarian diaries...it's my training diary to the world fitness model championships next spring...
> 
> http://skinnyguysecrets.blogspot.com/



 

Now that was a good one, these guys are getting pretty creative.


----------



## Cold Iron (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## thebarbarianway (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for all who have posted at my blog so far. I would love to hear from more of you. 

I've gained 4 lbs in the past week with absolutely NO supplements at all. Just SLEEP, CALORIES and LOTS OF PAIN! I'm pushing 200 bills. Tomorrow marks week 2 on the road to FAME...

If you are just tuneing in now please feel free to read THE BARBARIAN DIARIES at www.skinnyguysecrets.blogspot.com


----------

